# Nexus S (i9020a) Jelly Bean Sleep of Death!



## ds00

Hi all, I purchased an i9020a, and installed jelly bean by flashing the recovery images to take it from gingerbread to ics, and so on to 4.1.

It was working great, and then it sat for a couple of weeks - when I went to go fire it back up, it was completely dead. It will not respond to charging, any button presses, computer connection - nothing.

I read a bit about the Nexus S jelly bean sleep of death. Does anyone have any insight into this? Is there anything I can do to wake her up?!

Thanks guys...


----------

